
Bitcoin’s carbon footprint is as big as the entire city of Las Vegas - jbegley
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/bitcoins-carbon-footprint-is-as-big-as-the-entire-city-of-las-vegas-2019-06-13
======
aeternus
The most popular miner right now is the Antminer S9. It consumes 1372 Watts /
14TH.

98 Watts / TH, and the current total Bitcoin hash rate is just under
50,000,000 TH/s. This means that the entire Bitcoin network (all miners) are
consuming 4.9 gigawatts.

It's hard to find stats on how much power Las Vegas uses, but NVEnergy reports
that North + South Nevada use 7.8 gigawatts, and some other articles estimate
Vegas alone at 8GW. So, not quite but definitely close.

~~~
IXxXI
A majority of Las Vegas electricity is generated from fossil fuels in the form
of natural gas. A high proportion of bitcoin mining is generated from
hydroelectric which is a much cleaner source of electricity. In that these
anti crypto articles have a tendency to be misleading.

